# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Need opinions

## Akolar

I have been thinking since I was 18 years old and have never known what to do as far as my hair so I'm almost always wearing a hat and I don't want to do that anymore, do you think I can pull off the bald or cut really short hair with a beard look this is only two weeks no shaving if not have any suggestions?

----------


## mattj

You look to be like someone who could just buzz and forget.

----------


## Jazz1

The BIG 3 might help you, worth a try with 1mm derma roller.......

----------


## chriswalker

#1 or #000 and free yourself of any anxiety. you'll look strong.

----------


## benten

I would go shorter, not completely bald thoug.

----------

